# My blue girl, Bailey



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

This is my Blue girl Bailey. She is 13 months old. Now I know her color is a "fault" but I would love some more critique. She has nice strong ears and great bone structure. I think she is a little small for the standard as well...I am still new to all of this so I would love some more opinions. Also how is my stacking? this is my first try (Side note- I have always wanted a GSD, and finally found a breeder who gave me a great deal on a blue girl...told me she may always be on the small side though)
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.








And a head shot


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She is very pretty, but I think her nose is a little bit on the short side.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Excellent tight feet.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

nice strong ears, but it's a little wide of a set the eye color, well it's kinda light) She's gorgeous tho


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

The breeder told me she would have lighter eyes because she is a blue..I hope she knew what she was talking about! 

1time, The breeder told me that she would so great in SAR because she could get her nose closer to the ground...does that sound right?

Thanks Freestep, I agree!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I think she is a tad on the heavy side, you could cut her food down. Love the stack. The ears are nice, love the coat, seems plush and healthy. You must have her on a good food. Looks like she has a Gay Tail but don't worry, it just means she is happy, next time, try to have the tail in the down position. Her eyes are a bit light for the standard but stunning none the less!! Seems like you got yourself a good GSD there!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would agree with the nose being closer to the ground, and I'm sure those big eyes will give her excellent eye sight)


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't know...can't seem to put my finger on it...but something looks amiss....

On a side note, if you continue to allow her on your furniture, you'll find that she'll become dominate and you'll have to spend all your free time alpha rolling her to maintain your dominate role.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

You got me, I read the whole post before scrolling down.. Beautiful cat btw, my favorite color.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Lilie said:


> I don't know...can't seem to put my finger on it...but something looks amiss....
> 
> On a side note, if you continue to allow her on your furniture, you'll find that she'll become dominate and you'll have to spend all your free time alpha rolling her to maintain your dominate role.


alpha roll :rofl:


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

She is gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

I have a blue too but she is a long coat so double fault lol


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

OMG... Still laughing......I'll probably laugh awhile at this post!
Got me too! LOL!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

She is so adorable!


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> OMG... Still laughing......I'll probably laugh awhile at this post!
> Got me too! LOL!


Is there time to enter her in the show in Wisconsin???


----------

